# The coolest little shooter(s)!



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cute!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

They all came as BB shooter from Btoon, I'm not good at taking quality pics, I think I need a better phone for that. I asked btoon to take on this project to make me a small slingshot and I was pleased that he accepted the task. When the package arrived I was not disappointed. My nephews had a curious look on their faces when I asked them if they wanted to see something cool, when they seen these we all laughed and popped off a few jokes. Everytime I hit the can I cant help but laugh. They are so fun to shoot!!! I re-banded the larger slingshot with silver theraband with a 3/4"-1/2" taper 10" length from fork to pouch to shoot 9.5mm steel. I'm having the time of my life. I got these before Christmas but really didn't think of posting pics till now. The smaller slingshots kinda remind me of a mosquito I don't know why but that's what I call them. I shoot the mosquito ones with my thumb and index finger gangsta style. They are fitted with theraband black and Its fun to show these off, puts a smile on everybodies face that sees them no matter what the mood its. Thanxs Btoon!

Forgot to mention the larger slingshot is just a hair over an inch and a half wide and 3.5 inches tall


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they are sweeeet ,old toony is the man i don't know how he makes them that small i would go crazy,he77 i don't know how you can shoot them :king:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been all about shooters with 1-1.5" fork gap lately. These are awesome little inch-gappers!


----------

